
The State of Espresso in 2015 - daledavies
http://www.jimseven.com/2015/08/31/the-state-of-espresso-in-2015/
======
brudgers
I realized I am so pavlovian conditioned to expect bullet points regarding an
open source javascript framework at the other end of the link, that I had to
read the article twice just to make sure it was about something I could drink
[where "drink" is not a javascript package manager].

An article as refreshing as an espresso.

